# Russian Brood pic.



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Where did you get the queens from? Do you notice the russians building more queen cups??


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

They're from Velbert Williams who's a beesource member (ID_Velbert) from Oklahoma. His website is http://www.vlwbee.santu.com/
I called him one night to ask him about his queens and he was very helpful and down to earth and talked with me for a good 30 minutes. I re-queened 5 hives 
with his russians 6 weeks ago and they were all accepted and are doing great.

I hadn't really noticed any more queen cups than what I've seen from my Italians. Hopefully it'll continue to be that way.
Tom


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> "...I re-queened 5 hives
> with his russians 6 weeks ago and they were all accepted and are doing great..."


You have to love it when a plan comes together. Good luck.

I am thinking at some point I'd like to set up a yard of Russians to see how they would perform....


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Very nice brood pattern! That's always good to see.


----------

